# Come "shop" in my thrift store {closed}



## Reineke (May 6, 2020)

I turned my house into a thrift store and have been inviting friends to "shop" there, and now I'm inviting you friendly forum folk to come visit as well!

How it works: you visit my house and mosy through all the rooms, telling me which 6 items you want. Then, at the end, I grab the six items and drop them for you outside. Annnnd that's it.

No need to worry about how much this or that item costs. Its completely pay what you want.

The basement is the fossil room, where any complete fossil there counts as 1 item.

Afterwards, you're free to visit shops or guest animals. Picking or running through flowers, shaking trees, etc is prohibited. Diys by the airport are free game.

I'll accept a handful of shoppers, so please post below if you are interested. 

Shops are.... closed.
Current visitor(s)..... Saharah.


----------



## MightyPen (May 6, 2020)

I'm definitely interested! Super cute idea!


----------



## Reineke (May 6, 2020)

MightyPen said:


> I'm definitely interested! Super cute idea!


Awesome! I'll send ya that dodo code!


----------



## sunny-val (May 6, 2020)

this is so cool, im interested


----------



## solebreaker (May 6, 2020)

Can I stop by please?


----------



## griffooh (May 6, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## Reineke (May 6, 2020)

Wow, so many interested people! I'll be taking you guys 1 at a time so I keep the "orders" straight, haha.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Ha, I'll come! Sounds really good

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



griffooh said:


> I'm interested!


Oh there you are Perry


----------



## solebreaker (May 6, 2020)

Opps


----------



## Reineke (May 6, 2020)

sunny-val said:


> this is so cool, im interested


Going to fill the gaps of the "purchased" items and then I'll slip ya that dodo code.

Thanks everyone for being patient!


----------



## jo_electric (May 6, 2020)

Love this idea.


----------



## solebreaker (May 6, 2020)

Reineke said:


> Going to fill the gaps of the "purchased" items and then I'll slip ya that dodo code.
> 
> Thanks everyone for being patient!


Thank you!


----------



## yeeeliah (May 6, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## Reineke (May 6, 2020)

solebreaker said:


> Can I stop by please?


You're up next. I'll replenish the shop and send you a code asap!


----------



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

Hi, can I stop by ?


----------



## icyii (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if you're still open!


----------



## Reineke (May 6, 2020)

No longer taking requests for tonight after this post! I will try to accommodate as many in the thread as possible!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



griffooh said:


> I'm interested!


Placing new items! I'll send you a code pronto!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Thanks everyone for being so patient!


----------



## solebreaker (May 6, 2020)

You’re the best! Thanks for being so generous!


----------



## cami_tayler (May 6, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hi, can I stop by ?



nvm ty


----------



## Reineke (May 6, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Ha, I'll come! Sounds really good
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> ...


You're up next! Just replenishing my shop really quick. Thanks for waiting so long!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



yeeeliah said:


> I'm interested!


It looks like many people have gone to bed... which, I mean _reasonable. _I'll send ya the code next.


----------

